# New format 30 X HD



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I read a news article in an electronics magazine a few months ago that said there was a new format being developed in Japan that had 30 times the resolution of the current HD standard. The point of the higher resolution was to enable 3D without glasses. The projected date of introduction was just a few years hence. 
I should have saved the article. Anybody see that or know about it?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I doubt that you will ever see 3d without glasses. Increasing the resolution is not the problem.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Even if that format does pan out it would be much longer for displays that could use it correctly. At some point there is not enough people that would care to make it profitable, IMO.


----------



## hrpschrd (Sep 16, 2008)

I believe the article said that at least one prototype had been built by one of several companies investigating it and the issue of a standard was in the works. If you guys haven't heard about it then maybe it was a mis-translated piece and not real. It was from a well-known semiconductor industry news magazine though, and not a news-rag. I'll keep looking. It made me wonder how invested in BD I should get.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

yes in just a few more years there will be formats 10X the hd format we have now, there are numerous articles about this on the internet, not necessarily for 3D that is a whole different game with multiple displays so that it is more holographic, they will also have holographic media discs holding 100x more content than a blue ray disc, this all in development already. get your pocket book out.....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a point where higher resolution becomes mute Look at PC resolution, it has not changed in years. The human eye can only see so much and I highly doupt that the average consumers will buy into any of it. Its already been a tough sell just getting to where we are today with 1080p Maybe in 20 years but for the next 10 I doupt we will see any higher than where we are.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

well as we all know or should know a display is made up of tiny dots, if they can make the dots smaller the picture will be clearer and there is plenty of room for growth in that area, until I cant see the difference between the real thing and the picture on the display there plenty is room for improvement. and yes this involves more than just dots like how fast they move and color saturation, vanishing points and perceptive depth.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

for instance if you were standing near the edge of a cliff and walk closer towards the edge you can see down and away, once they can do that with a tv display I will be impressed.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> There is a point where higher resolution becomes mute Look at PC resolution, it has not changed in years. The human eye can only see so much and I highly doupt that the average consumers will buy into any of it. Its already been a tough sell just getting to where we are today with 1080p Maybe in 20 years but for the next 10 I doupt we will see any higher than where we are.


 if you watch some of the animated films now it looks like real life at times.


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

yes animation is getting better but it can only be as good as the display it is shown on, I just want my own holodeck


----------

